# Any ants considering driving a school bus?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Bus driver shortages are latest challenge hitting US schools | WITF


A shortage of bus drivers is complicating the start of a new school year




www.witf.org




In some ways the pax should be easier to deal with.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

How much do you get paid doing school runs?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

warsaw said:


> How much do you get paid doing school runs?


Not as much as I can average for
90 hours a week doing rideshare. 
Less hours for less pay per hour
sounds like a great idea NOT !!!


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

I just read an article talking about Chicago (i think) in talks with U/L to get kids to school cause too many bus drivers quit.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Nythain said:


> I just read an article talking about Chicago (i think) in talks with U/L to get kids to school cause too many bus drivers quit.


Yea its gonna be awesome all the rugrats generating shuffles and wasting my time....


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea its gonna be awesome all the rugrats generating shuffles and wasting my time.... If they offered bus drivers $50 an hour maybe they would come back


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

The crazy thing is, they're claiming the mass resignation is the result of vaccine mandate(s) yet they're in talks with two companies who don't mandate their contractors to be vaccinated. "You must have a vaccine!" "We quit!" "Ok, we'll replace you with these other unvaccinated people!" Also curious how U/L will respond given their TOS concerning unaccompanied minors. Sounds like a logistical nightmare. Maybe they'll just strike a broad deal with CPS, quick cash grab, then set up rides as reservations allowing for a little TOS bending upon agreement between U/L and Driver? Not gonna lie, if the pay per ride was decent and I wasn't in jeopardy of violating TOS, i'd start my day with a reservation to take a brat to school. I've probably had worse pax by this point.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Nythain said:


> The crazy thing is, they're claiming the mass resignation is the result of vaccine mandate(s) yet they're in talks with two companies who don't mandate their contractors to be vaccinated. "You must have a vaccine!" "We quit!" "Ok, we'll replace you with these other unvaccinated people!" Also curious how U/L will respond given their TOS concerning unaccompanied minors. Sounds like a logistical nightmare. Maybe they'll just strike a broad deal with CPS, quick cash grab, then set up rides as reservations allowing for a little TOS bending upon agreement between U/L and Driver? Not gonna lie, if the pay per ride was decent and I wasn't in jeopardy of violating TOS, i'd start my day with a reservation to take a brat to school. I've probably had worse pax by this point.


The insurance doesnt cover unaccompanied minors
I would be willing to bet my rideshare endorsement doesnt either. You get in an accident with a kid in your car they will sue YOUR ass off and lose too


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Considered and rejected.

Reasons:

School bus driver gets $14/hr and is part-time without benefits. I can do better than that with Uber.
Children = Liability
As a kid I witnessed a lot of children harassing bus drivers mercilessly.

Being a school bus driver seems all downsides and no upsides, unless you're trying to work your way up into management at the bus yard.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The insurance doesnt cover unaccompanied minors


Just saying, this has been addressed numerous times over the years. Uber liability insurance covers everyone in the vehicle (except the driver). So despite it being against TOS they must cover unaccompanied minors and Uber has publicly acknowledged that. They have no choice. Not saying anyone wants to do it but just a simple fact.

Bigger issue is in most states anyone working with a school district (including contractors) must have a fingerprinted background check. I doubt there is any truth to schools looking to contract with U/L for transportation.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Just saying, this has been addressed numerous times over the years. Uber liability insurance covers everyone in the vehicle (except the driver). So despite it being against TOS they must cover unaccompanied minors and Uber has publicly acknowledged that. They have no choice. Not saying anyone wants to do it but just a simple fact.


So, even though there is currently a max of 3 riders on UberX platform, and the insurance waybill says 3 riders covered, if the driver allows 4 riders and there is an accident, all 4 riders are covered?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> So, even though there is currently a max of 3 riders on UberX platform, and the insurance waybill says 3 riders covered, if the driver allows 4 riders and there is an accident, all 4 riders are covered?


Yes. Same as:

a driver who is speeding and crashes his car injuring pax.....Uber still responsible for pax and other 3rd parties.
Driver drives drunk and causes an accident and pax get hurt......Uber still responsible for pax and other 3rd parties.
Doesn’t matter what rules you break, Uber is on the hook for your actions. (Liability). Doesn’t mean you can’t be facing a lawsuit yourself.

If insurance companies got to pick and choose then no claims would be paid out as most accidents involve carelessness, negligence, speed, or some rule infraction. That is why Insurance companies are closely regulated by state agencies. They may try to deny a claim but when it goes to court they’ll have no choice.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Yes. Same as:
> 
> a driver who is speeding and crashes his car injuring pax.....Uber still responsible for pax and other 3rd parties.
> Driver drives drunk and causes an accident and pax get hurt......Uber still responsible for pax and other 3rd parties.
> ...


In ambulance-chasing lawyer circles, this is called the "deep pockets" doctrine.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm not trying to be smart, but exactly how many hours can one rack up being a school bus driver in a day? Seriously. From 7 to 9 I guess they are busy then nothing. Then from 2-4 they are busy again. That's 4 hours.


----------



## peter991 (Sep 23, 2021)

Talking about other driving job, maybe someone have tried https://www.cool.mt/ ?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I seen adds here 18 an hour here. Strong pass. Covid is surging .
If i were not unhealthy as a bucket of slime i would just be a truck driver . Truck drivers starting at 22 an hour here.
There is a serious shortage


----------

